# I need advice breeding Danios...



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

I have 3 female and 2 male leopard danios. the females are very swollen, which I'm guessing means they are full of eggs? they have been like this for quite a while (months). they are all active and healthy. i have never seen eggs in my tank. maybe i don't know where to look? or maybe the conditions are not right? temperature? Ph? Special food? special plants/cover? Can anyone give me some advice? Thanks!!:fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Right when the lights are coming on, do a waterchange with cooler water than the tank temp.


----------

